# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  El proyecto Hogares Verdes ahorra 9.000 litros de agua en seis meses

## Embalses

*El proyecto Hogares Verdes ahorra 9.000 litros de  agua en seis meses*

 								Las 14 familias de este plan piloto han consumido 433 kilovatios de luz menos
 								M. Ángeles Costa, Aguilar de la Frontera | Actualizado 12.11.2008 - 05:01 							
 											Algunas de las familia de Aguilar que participan en Hogares Verdes.





Un total de 14 familias de Aguilar, integradas por 51 personas, han demostrado que mediante la aplicación de sencillas medidas en el hogar y fáciles prácticas de conducta es posible reducir el consumo de agua y energía y, en consecuencia, rebajar el importe económico de ambas facturas. Tras seis meses -de marzo a agosto- en los que han utilizado bombillas de bajo consumo, se han desenchufado los aparatos eléctricos que no se estaban usando, se han utilizado reguladores del caudal de agua en los grifos, y otras acciones similares, se han ahorrado 9.000 litros de agua y 433 kilovatios de luz, con lo que se ha dejado de emitir a la atmósfera 0,16 toneladas de dióxido de carbono (CO2). 

Estas cantidades ahorradas suponen el consumo de agua de una persona durante tres meses y el de electricidad de una familia durante un mes y medio. Además, con los gases contaminantes que se han dejado de emitir equivaldría a reforestar una parcela de 83 metros cuadrados de bosque. 

Los datos están extraídos del balance realizado de la participación del municipio de Aguilar en el programa Hogares Verdes de la Junta de Andalucía, promovido por las consejerías de Medio Ambiente e Innovación con el patrocinio de Cajamar. Se trata de un proyecto piloto de educación ambiental en el que también han participado otras siete localidades seleccionadas del resto de provincias andaluzas. El objetivo de la iniciativa era que "el compromiso de unos pocos por el consumo responsable y comprometido medioambientalmente sirva al resto de ciudadanos de ejemplo y estímulo para seguir el mismo camino", insistieron desde la Administración autonómica. 

En toda Andalucía han formado parte del proyecto 129 familias, integradas por 437 personas. En global, el ahorro de energía en seis meses ha sido de 2.741 kilovatios -lo que consume un hogar en siete meses- y el de agua de 172 metros cúbicos, lo que gasta una persona en cuatro años.

Según ha explicado la coordinadora del programa Hogares Verdes, Cristina Moreno, la idea es continuar desarrollándolo e intentar involucrar, de cara al año que viene, a más municipios e instituciones. Las familias más ahorradoras de agua y luz de cada municipio acudirán del 12 al 14 de diciembre a unas jornadas de convivencia que se celebrarán en el Aula de la Naturaleza del Parque Natural Los Montes de Málaga. De Aguilar acudirá la familia Cabezas, integrada por Francisco, María del Carmen y su hija Laura, de tres años.

http://www.eldiadecordoba.es/article...eis/meses.html

----------

